# Easter egger not laying?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a Easter egger hen and 3 other hens, about a month and a half ago from a friend and she said that they have been laying since the beginning of summer for her, so when I added them to my flock they wouldn't lay for me for about 3 wks, so now 3 of them hens are laying, but the Easter egger has not laid a single egg yet! I know for a fact she hasn't laid cause she is the only ee, and I'm not getting any colored eggs. I have been waiting since I got chickens to find one that will give me pretty colored eggs, so I just now found one and she won't lay for me?? So I'm stumped...I called the lady I got her from and asked if she was sure she was laying and she said she knows for a fact cause that's the only ee she had...so I am stumped on why I'm not getting any eggs from her??


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

might be the change in weather if theres been one. i had a snake that ate my green eggs . must have been the only ones he liked. check with previous owner on the color she was laying to be sure they are supposed to be colored. Is she breeding with a rooster? might have something to do with it also????????????????? good question though.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Give her some time to get used to the new place... Also it is that time of the year when they will slow down. 

A lot of different things can come into play ... the change in feed, the weather, the amount of light ... the list goes on and on.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Are you free ranging? She may be finding her own place to lay eggs. I have 8 green egg layers and very few will lay in the coop. It's like an Easter Egg hunt most days. My son found a nest out of the yard, across the railroad tracks and about three football fields away. We knew it was one of mine because a.) he saw her heading that way and b.) we finally found the nest and it was FULL of extra large green eggs.

I would guess she has a secret.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Are you free ranging? She may be finding her own place to lay eggs. I have 8 green egg layers and very few will lay in the coop. It's like an Easter Egg hunt most days. My son found a nest out of the yard, across the railroad tracks and about three football fields away. We knew it was one of mine because a.) he saw her heading that way and b.) we finally found the nest and it was FULL of extra large green eggs.
> 
> I would guess she has a secret.


I have a corn field behind my house but she is sorta skitsy still and don't really leave the coop area, so I'm not sure,


----------

